# makin bacon Is it worth it?



## eppo (Jun 7, 2012)

Just saw a thread of someone making bacon, seems like something to try. Is it worth it? Does it turn out a lot better than store bought bacon?

I'm sure i know the answer to this one, but would like to hear some opinions.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes !!!!!!! Bacon you make yourself is so much better .


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2012)

It is like night and day different


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been thinking the same question for months. You guys who make bacon put a lot of time and effort into it. Why is it worth it? Why not just go to Costco and get the double pack of thick Hickory bacon for $12.99?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 7, 2012)

Costco doesn't sell the kind of bacon that can be made at home.
Commercial bacon is waterlogged crap.

Wait time is long, but actual effort involved is minimal.

The wait is certainly worth it.


~Martin


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 7, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> I've been thinking the same question for months. You guys who make bacon put a lot of time and effort into it. Why is it worth it? Why not just go to Costco and get the double pack of thick Hickory bacon for $12.99?


If that the case why smoke pulled pork for 16 hours when you can just go buy it at walmart.
half the fun is doing it yourself. As far as time and effort. 5 minutes to make the brine then stick it in the frig.
Two weeks later out of the frig and into the smoker and light the AMNSP . Let it go for 12 hours and done .
Knowing you made it yourself makes it taste even better.Thumbs Up


----------



## alblancher (Jun 7, 2012)

Kind of like comparing prosciutto to Hormel hams


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 7, 2012)

You have to try it just once. Then you won't ask such a silly question :)  It is truly amazing compared to the store bought. And it's actually better for you and fresh.

It's quite easy to make. I only smoke mine for 9 hours and rub maple syrup on it before going into the smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118260/im-boarding-the-bacon-boat-pics-q-view-xtras

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121163/please-go-make-your-own-bacon-q-view


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, I've made some enemies here. lol

Some things appeal to different people. For me, sitting something in the fridge for 2 weeks is not appealing. But you know what, I think I'm going to give it a try and see what it's all about. You guys know me, I'm going to be very vocal about it as well as the results.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2012)

Heck Yeah It's Worth It! These older guys can tell more but when I was a Kid in the 60's, Bacon had Flavor! It was actually Smoked not injected with smoke flavor. It didn't Shrivel from a 12" strip to a 2" whisper of it's former self. And when you got Thick Cut, you couldn't see through it! I only started making Bacon in the last year since I found this Forum and can honestly tell you home made is soooo much better. It tastes like when I was a kid. The only time I use store bought Bacon is for wrapping stuff like ABT's and that is only because I don't own a Slicer...JJ


----------



## rawk (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, it's worth it.  It is soooooooo much better.  My kid (2 years old) will only eat my bacon, not the store bought stuff. :-)


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 8, 2012)

I grew up on a farm slaughtering our hogs, beef etc and good homemade smoked bacon. I make belly bacon and buckboard, and have an 8 lb butt curing as I type this. It will be smoked on Monday. We just polished off the last package of homemade last night in BLTs...then had to fry some from Costco. What a huge difference - no grease popping etc from the homemade, but my stove looked like it had been sprayed by a grease gun when I finished with the Costco.


----------



## eppo (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitly going to add this to my "TODO" list. Sounds Tasty!


----------



## danelmore (Jun 8, 2012)

deleted


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 8, 2012)

danelmore said:


> *A good compromise may be to purchase thick sliced bacon from the store (e.g. Safeway 2lb prepackaged) & cold smoke it for 3-4 hours. It imparts a truly wonderful smoky flavor without all the fuss and fanfare of curing and slicing a pork belly. I do not have the time, energy nor space to get that involved with creating bacon from scratch, but I certainly applaud those of you who do!  *


Amen brother, well said!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think bacon is one of the easiest things to make because you only spend about 20-30 minutes trimming the pork belly and putting on a dry rub. Put in fridge for a week. It takes another 20 minutes to wash it off, heat the smoker, and rub some maple syrup on it. 9 hours later I pull it out.

That's pretty easy compared to pulled pork, wings, fatties, etc. My biggest enjoyment with homemade bacon is knowing that I'm not eating all the weird sugars, artificial flavorings & preservatives that the store bought has in it.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 8, 2012)

danelmore said:


> *A good compromise may be to purchase thick sliced bacon from the store (e.g. Safeway 2lb prepackaged) & cold smoke it for 3-4 hours. It imparts a truly wonderful smoky flavor without all the fuss and fanfare of curing and slicing a pork belly. I do not have the time, energy nor space to get that involved with creating bacon from scratch, but I certainly applaud those of you who do!  *


Doing a dry cure mix and getting my pork belly started took less than half an hour.  Yeah it takes several days to a week before you can smoke it but it takes me longer to get through the grocery than it did to get my first batch of bacon ready to cure.

Of everything I've ever prepped to smoke this has by far been the easiest.  There is no fuss or fanfare.  My wife, who has supported all of my strange smoking ventures, literally said, "You're done already?"

I guess its a state of mind.  And an unhealthy love of pork goodness...


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 8, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> I think bacon is one of the easiest things to make because you only spend about 20-30 minutes trimming the pork belly and putting on a dry rub. Put in fridge for a week. It takes another 20 minutes to wash it off, heat the smoker, and rub some maple syrup on it. 9 hours later I pull it out.
> 
> That's pretty easy compared to pulled pork, wings, fatties, etc. My biggest enjoyment with homemade bacon is knowing that I'm not eating all the weird sugars, artificial flavorings & preservatives that the store bought has in it.


Tell you what, you make it and send over to me so that I can enjoy it.

I wouldn't even know where to buy a pork belly. I'm sure they're not sold in grocery stores.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 8, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> Tell you what, you make it and send over to me so that I can enjoy it.
> 
> I wouldn't even know where to buy a pork belly. I'm sure they're not sold in grocery stores.


Hahaha - I do have to make some more next week! We'll see 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have overnighted frozen fresh sausages & smoked turkey legs to my brothers in WI multiple times!

For the bellies, ask the meat guy at your grocery store if he can order you one or if there's a local butcher around, they'll definitely have them. My regular grocery guy orders me tri-tips whenever I want some.


----------



## ddemerath (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been doing my own bacon for the past year.  we ran out last month and had some store bought bacon.  In our opinion, my bacon is better hands down.  I can also slice it any thickness I want.  Once you make it, you will never go back to store bought.  It is very easy to do also.  The last batch we made was done using Pops Wet Brine and a dry rub. Taste test said that the dry rubbed bacon was better in the opinion of 6 of us.  The dry rub does come out with a saltier taste.  Don't get me wrong, the wet brine was good too.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 8, 2012)

I noticed this, too. I can only conclude that the store bought is full of water to make the splatters.


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2012)

Water = More weight = More$$$


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, Water is quite profitable at $5 or more per pound. :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## danelmore (Jun 8, 2012)

deleted


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Jun 8, 2012)

well i certainly hope it's worth because i just paid $14 for a measly 2lb bag of Tender Quick, and now i have to buy the belly and wait about 2 weeks before i can try some. But i believe there is no bad bacon unless it's burnt to a crisp so i'm really looking forward to this adventure


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> Tell you what, you make it and send over to me so that I can enjoy it.
> 
> I wouldn't even know where to buy a pork belly. I'm sure they're not sold in grocery stores.


I started off with BBB (Buck Board Bacon) which is made from Boston Butt....Cheapest way to make bacon their is and you can buy it at just about any store that sells meat.....


----------



## java (Jun 8, 2012)

i was hesitant at first, and there is a learning curve. this being said, never look back!

store bought has its place, but we love the homemade stuff. you can adjust the taste (salt, sweet, smoke, pepper, ect.)

to your liking. it doesnt take that much work to make a years worth of bacon ( 4 bellys in our case ) and you know what you are eating.

start small and work up. we still plan on trying a diffrent recipe with a small amount every batch until we find just the "perfect recipe".

you will find, at least in my experience, that home made bacon, will cook faster and will have less grease and shrinkage, than store bought.

just my opinion. (plus your friends will think your a stud ! )


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 8, 2012)

danelmore said:


> * If I have the time to either make pulled pork or bacon, I’ll choose pulled pork every time.....*



That's like picking a favorite child! LOL
I'll take both, and more! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

I had the same question back when I started, here is a link to that post....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...h-my-first-bbb-done-with-plenty-of-q-views/20.... Now to answer your question of "Why" here are some pictures of a reason why......
	

		
			
		

		
	













I know who had handled this bacon, what is in it, that it was handled properly and that it is some of the best stuff I have ever eaten.....I have been able to see the industrial side of the “manufacturing of bacon”. It always seems like that they are missing an ingredient. Once I made my own bacon I figured out what it was…..”LOVE”…..Love of what you are doing and the knowledge of knowing what you are eating and feeding your friends and family is made with the best ingredients available…. As far as cost goes....this BBB  cost around 1.50-2.00 a pound to make ....The cheapest way to go...and for me the leanest....(not a lot of fat to deal with) As far as cost goes...I figure it cost (on average)....and as someone stated in an earlier post, it's all about the fun of doing it....but that is enough of my rant...I hope I don't sound pushy and I do understand that in this day and time, that some of us in this world are limited to what we are able and can do...so I don't say this with spite...I say this as someone that loves to smoke stuff and have fun with trying new things…......ShoneyBoy


----------



## danelmore (Jun 8, 2012)

deleted


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 9, 2012)

Lighten up! LOL
I think you're seeing a conflict that doesn't exist.
Nobody is insisting that you make your own bacon!!!
To each his own.
We ALL have different priorities.
I'm not insulted by your opinion any more than you should be insulted by mine.
It's just bacon for goodness sake! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## catzcradle (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll just add my opinion as I was hesitant at first as well.  I've got a slicer and a vac-seal.

I LOVE bacon.

I've now done 1 full belly bacon.  It's nearly finished.  This was done with Hickory

I've done 4 boston butts for Buckboard Bacon.

I'll only do belly bacon for certain things now, though far more meaty and flavorful than what I can buy at Costco.  Maybe not more cost effective, but it depends on where you find your belly.

Buckboard Bacon on the other hand has become a staple for us.  It is SO much better.  Many Many years ago I had this in a HK hotel breakfast and it was called back bacon.  I didn't know where it came from, but loved it.  Now that I've learned how to make the BBB, it's what we eat, it's cheaper, leaner, and far more tasty.  Takes a while to cure, but I've got a second fridge for this stuff.  Takes a while to smoke, but I use a Cookshack Electric, so that's pretty easy also.  Cost is cheaper than store bacon.  I have found I prefer apple wood when I smoke bacon, but I did a batch with Cherry and it was mighty tasty.

Anyways for me.  Yes it's worth it.  But it is also a hobby I have fun with.  I've made summer sausage, snak sticks, brisket, pulled pork, ABT's, chicken, etc.  Just to try it.  I make my own chorizo & breakfast sausage.  I have a large veggie garden, 7 chickens, 2 dogs, 2 cats, and lots of other things to take up my time in my little urban farm I've set up here.  If time and space were limited (eg. no second fridge, counter) or if you don't have the equipment to make the job easy, then probably not worth it.  I never had a clue what I was missing before I made my own.  If I had kids though, or had to work more hrs or something, I'd probably just skip bacon and buy Costco hams. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The way I look at smoking, I'm up to trying anything once.  I wasn't that thrilled with the chicken, and prefer to grill it.  Same with Tri-Tip.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 9, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Kind of like comparing prosciutto to Hormel hams


Yup you  100% right


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

Danelmore, I do feel that this groups original intent was to allow everyone to have the ability to share a common interest. Having this site has allowed us (members) the ability to share there experiences and opinions from all over the world. We are passing on the knowledge of how to prepare the same and different foods from different cultures from different parts of the world. If it was not for this site, I would not have tried nearly as many of the recipes that I have over the past 2 years ……By having the ability to sharing our experience, some of us are able to build-up enough courage/nerve to try some of these recipes on our own......                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

If for some reason that by answering Eppo's question's I have offended you, I offer you a sincerely apologize, it was not the intent...... ShoneyBoy


----------



## smokeydokey (Jun 9, 2012)

Once you make your own, you will never go back!

Al Blancher's recipe and technique are very hard to beat. Simple, safe and delicious. The only drawback is that, like winning the lottery, you end up with a lot of friends and relatives you never knew about.

Here is a photo of my cold, dry cured, cold smoked maple bacon. My local pig farmer/ butcher grows some very lean hogs.


----------



## smokeydokey (Jun 9, 2012)

If you have a really good butch, you may also try making jowl bacon. The pieces are smaller, and fattier, but is it good, and it does not take a long time for either curing or smoking.

if you have a cool cellar, you may also try to make Guanciale, air dried, cured Italian jowl bacon...it's about the tastiest thing I've ever put in my mouth.

Below are pictures of curing Jowls being infused with herbs from my garden: Bay Laurel, and rosemary, as well as plain cure.

(please note that I kryo-vaced these just for a couple of days to infuse the flavors, then let the air get to them for the rest of the curing cycle. bacon seems to like a little air.)


----------



## smokeydokey (Jun 9, 2012)

catzcradle said:


> I'll just add my opinion as I was hesitant at first as well.  I've got a slicer and a vac-seal.
> 
> I LOVE bacon.
> 
> ...


Catz,

I would be keen to try this Buck Board Bacon, would you share your recipe?

-Smokey


----------



## viper1 (Jun 10, 2012)

I prefer the buckboard or hillbilly bacon my self. Less fat! Also it is cheap and easy. Simply use pork butt or shoulder. A simple dry rub and smoke. Once you do it you wont go back. And smoking that store bought stuff wont even be close.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jun 10, 2012)

I never done bacon at home yet,,,,,,want to try it,,,,,but have canned many things from the garden in the past and there is a night and day difference between it and store bought. Also like raising your own meat versus buying in the grocery store,,,no comparison!


----------



## catzcradle (Jun 10, 2012)

SmokeyDokey said:


> Catz,
> 
> I would be keen to try this Buck Board Bacon, would you share your recipe?
> 
> -Smokey


I went simple for my first run, and I've been quite happy with it.  I start with this http://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/product.php?productid=25   and I buy the big double boneless shoulder from Costco.  I usually use one to grind for breakfast sausage and chorizo.   I follow the instructions, but I do add some black pepper and a touch of ground chipotle to give a touch more heat, but they're optional.  Takes about 10-14 days to cure.  I follow these instructions for smoking it http://www.himtnjerky.com/board-inst.html  and so far my favorite has been to smoke over apple & maple.  I've done hickory also.  If you are good with a boning knife, you can buy bone-in and cut the bone out.  There are some nice posts here that show people trimming their shoulders into slabs the size of bacon.  I'm going to give that a shot next time.  What I like is the lean-ness of the result.  I slice and vac-seal in about one pound packs.  One reason I like the buckboard is that I can hot smoke it to 140 internal and it always comes out good.  The belly's I've done are a bit more tough than store-bacon or BBB.

Have fun with it.  We just had some this morning with eggs and toast.   :)


----------



## smokeydokey (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you very much! I'm all about lean bacon, so I will give this BBB a try. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## java (Jun 11, 2012)

dont give it a second thought, try the bbb first then get a belly and try it. i still cant figure out which i like best,so i eat lots of both,

can you hear my doctor bitchin?


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

FYI, If you use a Boston Butt with the bone in it……leave a little meat on it, about 1 inch, throw it in the bucket with the cure…..smoke it as you would the BBB…It is FANTASTIC for using as seasoning in some white beans, my favorite…..If nothing else…..Cut off as much of the meat as you can and still cure it and smoke it…..I have a buddy of mines dog that thinks that I am the best person ever !!!! .I brought him one of them smoked bones, he wanted to come home with me after that….my new best friend!!!!!


----------



## smokeydokey (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats a terrific idea. I will try that as we are all about the humble legume in this house.

-Smokey


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2012)

If the bacon I learnt how to make from this forum was 50% better than store bought I wouldn't take the time.I don't eat that much bacon to start with. Only on weekends.

The bacon I  make thanks to what I  learnt  is 200% better so I  keep making it & tweaking it & giving to people or swapping  it.Now there are about 10 regulars,including people I work with that wait for it & ask politely about it .

I have learnt a whole shed load of stuff that I would not otherwise be exposed to "down under" just because its a different country a long way away.

I think I  might have shown people a few new things that they havent seen because the melting pot of cultures is a different mix down here.I hope so.

I don't take it to seriously ,most people dont. Bacon is a universal currency.


----------



## spuds (Jun 29, 2012)

Depends on your mindset if its worth the 'trouble'

To me cooking isnt a chore,its a pleasure to eat and feed my family really GOOD food,and thats food I prepare,not the slop that comes from commercial canning/processing with a chemistry set that would make Mr Wizard proud.

If you want mass produced tasteless fast food loaded with enhancers to have a flavor,go for it.

If you want real food,clean food,healthy food,safe food,then you process your own.

Thats the choice,and why we make our own whenever its feasible.

Guess Im just not into instant gratification,so that HORRIBLE wait is hardly an issue in the Spuds household,we have matured to the point where we can delay gratification.And where we *demand* quality,not settle for Soylent Green being fed to the masses.


----------



## viper1 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is a simple dryed cure bacon. You can use any pork for. But we prefer butt. makes buck board bacon or hillbilly bacon both the same thing. I like butt bacon because it has enough but not too much fat.  I have tried to write it out simply but if any questions just pm me. bacon is so simple and good I really don't know why every one don't make it. But some prefer not to. Other then the longer wait hams are just as easy and safe. but I stick my meat in the bottom of the fridge and set my phone to remind me when to rub and smoke. I do have a more intence flavor one for canadian bacon which I some times use for butt too. But this is a simple easy to do one. hope you


You can use belly or butts by changing cure times. 
This is how I make my  Bacon.

    Per 1 lb. meat                    Per    5 lb. Meat

 2 TBS Brown Sugar                      10 TBS Brown Sugar                        
 1/2 TBS Black Pepper                   2 1/2 TBS. Black Pepper

 1/2 TBS Garlic Powder                  2 1/2 TBS. Garlic Powder

 1/2 TBS Onion  Powder                  2 1/2 TBS. Onion  Powder

 1   TBS Morton Tender Quick            5 TBS Morton Tender Quick 

* You can add maple syrup or Honey or molasses by pouring on after
 you rub the mix in. Add 1 TBS per lb. and subtract 1 TBS of brown sugar.


Curing
 all enjoy!

 Weight meat after cutting into sizes for smoking. Weight each getting
 exact measurements. Then mix according to recipe. Wash and dry meat 
with Paper towels. Rub each piece with the mix made for each one. Put 
meat into Plastic zip lock bag and add remaining mixture to it. Do this
 with each piece of meat. Put each bag into a container.(Mixer bowel or
 such) just in case bags leak. Now leave them in refridgerator for 5-7 
days. remove each bag twice a day and massage the mixture into meat with
 bag still one.Put bags back in bowl upside down from last time. Water 
will build up. Keep in contact with meat as much as possible. After 5-7
 days remove and wash meat in clean water. Then soak for 30 minutes 
changing the water each time for a total of 2 hours. Now cut small piece
 and try for saltiness. If ok proceed if not soak again.


----------



## jarhead (Jun 30, 2012)

You bet, it's well worth it.
My bacon ain't 50% water and fat. Plus it don't shrink or curl up to nothing when cooked.
36# of goodness in the FEC-100 with the Amazin' Pellet Smoker doin' it's thing for 10 hours.
4 kinds in this shot. Plain, Maple, Peppered and Honey.


----------

